# Music for French Horn/Piano Duet??



## Jeremy.Elkaim (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello, I am organizing a performance at an Old home in L.A.

I am looking for the SIMPLEST performance worthy piece of music for a French Horn/Piano Duet

Please help if you can, Thank you

ps. if possible, may you provide links to the written music for each instrument.

Thank you again for any help


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

I would say your best bet would be a horn concerto with a piano reduction accompaniment.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Beethoven: Horn Sonata in F, Op. 17

Ries: Horn Sonata in F, Op. 34

Czerny: Andante & Polonaise for Horn and Piano in E

Debussy: "Beau Soir"

Cherubini: Two Horn Sonatas

Schumann: Adagio & Allegro, Op. 70 [this was also written for viola in place of the horn, though]

I think there was also one by Paul Dukas but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The score for Beethoven's Horn Sonata. Knowing Beethoven, I suspect this one may not be too easy. Check imslp for other works as well.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Horn_Sonata,_Op.17_(Beethoven,_Ludwig_van)


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Novelette said:


> I think there was also one by Paul Dukas but I can't remember what it was called.


Villanelle.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Dukas piece is called "Vilanelle " for horn and piano . It has also been orchestrated .
This is one of the few works of Dukas the composer allowed to survive other than the Sorcereor's apprentice. There is a classic recording by the legendary Dennis Brain (1921-1957), and i have the orchestral version with Hermann Baumann ,Kurt Masur and the Gewandhaus orchestra on Philips .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Poulenc's Elegie for horn and piano. Not being a musician I wouldn't know how easy or difficult it is but it's a good piece of work - written in memory of Dennis Brain.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Charles Koechlin's Sonata for Horn and Piano (1925) Opus 70.


----------

